# 1/18 Big Legue Racing



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Looking for a Championship race for 1/18th scale & a Track doing it?

I have one over here in LaGrange IN, its a 240ft (center line 1 lap) banked concrete called Schoolyard Speedway.
It has been compaired by 1/8th & 1/10th scale drivers and nicknamed Little darlington, but the 1/18th scale drivers call it super Daytona.
We are hosting the 1/18th scale concrete oval Indiana state championship race.
Stock & Mod!
But a driver wouldnt have to live in Indiana to race this race. 

So far for 3 weeks ina row 1/18th scale RC's have been the largest turnout.

Check out our site and info at www.rcspeedway.net and think about it, 
also I would welcome suggestions based on what I have described..Tech bench check points and such.
I know about the Buds (BRP) RC's but other manufacturers 1/18th scale out of box gearing/motors and ect I need to learn before Sept so they can be properly checked.
Mod is MOD and open, but stock (due to the track size) needs a little more margin over out of box to make it fair with no cheating or enhancements that other makes of 1/18th scale RC drivers may try so as to get a edge over the limits of modifications to compeat with a lesser designed RC.
Example: The micro rs4 has done quite poorly compaired to the Buds design at every race I have ever seen.
I really dont know what the owners of them can do and still call it stock.. and this race is 1/18th scale and not just a single companys rc race.
Losi makes a rather neet truck but again they do poorly here and not a even match at all.
Its hard to tell owners of the weaker designed RC's that this type is all that is alowed or you can do this to this and that will make it able to keep up and still call it a stock.
Well this about it and let me know your opinions and suggestions, its apreciated.
1/18th can big league also in my book.


----------



## nickcacc (Apr 21, 2004)

Just like in 1/10th scale where you have various classes, why not run 2 wheel drive, 4 wheel drive and trucks as separate classes within the 1/18th scale championship? Mod open can still be anything but stock could be those individual classes.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

That is the plan for next year or even this one if others come and get it started... so far there is only 2 trucks and 2 4wd drivers... watching 2 rc's in a race is like watching paint dry... and to race with just 1 other out there is like fishing with nothing biteing.
I know the classes will grow in time, if nothing else the 1/18th scale racing is the more cost frendly since a driver dont have to have a lot of fancy equip, to compeat & with all other classes the entery fee is $10 as to where here its a single $5 bill.
Trophy races or championship runs usually have a $15 to $30 entery fee, as with 1/18th here its just $10 so the costs of running them is less out of pocket expences.
I feel in a latter date we can more easyly split them up into a more proper class schedual as they grow.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

This up comming weekend is as you know the 4th of July.
We run what we call the 500 every year, and this year will be the 1st time out for the 1/18th scale.
Its a 110 lap event.. the Nitro's have to run it non stop using the pit road/re-fueling but the "Electro" Rc cars do it with the heats added as a total.
Example: This last saturday I hit 30 laps in 4 min... so if that where done in all 3 heats then 90 laps of the 110 would be compleat leaving just the Feature/Main to run to get to the 110 laps.
The Heats are 4 min and the Feature/Main is not timed and dont stop untill we have 1st, 2nd & 3rd done. 
Its easy and a blast!! Entery is the ususal $5 entery and EVERYONE takes home somthing, 1st 2nd and 3rd get a bit more.
Anyone interested? Saturday July 3rd is the day and it starts at 4pm for the 1/18th scale.. the rain date is the 10th.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Oooops make that 4:30pm


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

We got rianed out after the 1st round.. so we called it done... and doing it again on the 10th (NEXT Saturday) All classes start at 5pm. 
here is the 1st ones results.

Stock Electro 1/18th
DRIVER -T Laps- Best Lap -Place 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tim Waaso - 30 - 8.00 - 1st 
Dave Bryan - 30 - 8.13 - 2nd 
Travis Harlan 27 - 8.54 - 3rd 
Brandon Greer 19 - 9.00 - 4th 
Pat Lowe ---DNF ---(tie) -----5th 
Andy Harlan -DNF ---(tie) -----5th 
We didnt get to the 110 laps but we got of 1 round and had fun.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow Tim !!! Good job. Dave we don't have any Sunday events, sorry.
Keep us up to date on your big race just don't have it on Sept 18th that way maybe some from this way will make it


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Thanks Bud, School Yard is about twice as big as Da Track and banked. I also ran the sprinter, with the new pro tweak spring setup. It likes those long straights!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea we had a good time, would have been better if the weather would have worked with us... Wazzer showed how it was done getting right through the traffic. 
Itsd more fun with a larger field of drivers... on the ol carpet (24x60) before I sold it we had a 10 car lineup.. it seemed crouded but was fun... a 10 car lineup out here provided room and a good line will provide drafting. heheheh Just like Taladaga or Daytona.
I have 38 transponders.. wish I could get a field of 20 out there... that would be a real challange... but need somthing that makes it count #11 - 20, All mine are from 1 to 10.
That Sprinter looked prety awsome... I bet ya get some BSR Reds on it it would be a rocket, I have just started looking for some L F Reds to put on the rear of my Funones Big Block... the Losi F streets on the rear provide good traction but hop too much to make the curves without loosing it. But caps.. I think that'll work and espcially with the rear setup you have on that one.
And I have been thinking maybe having the IN, State champ run eather early saturday the 11th or on sunday the 12th ??? not set in concrete yet.. but I'll get the imput from drivers as to waht day is best for them... some want it under the lights at night... and we can do that even ona friday... others want it in the eve so the heat from the sun is not as intense.. Im game for what the majority desides.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

So far saturday the 11th is being most favored... I ordered the 3ft trophy today from our local trophy shop... when its custom built for the occasion I'll snap a pic of it and post in on my web site.
www.rcspeedway.net


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

How about a practice/club race Friday night.... Then the big Saturday. Then the guys coming over from Ohio can get some track time.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Sounds good... this track has always been FREE practice... and we have had guys camp out here before, threre are motels for the ones that want to have more than just a tent and a sleeping bag, But we have a place for a campfire and have had motorhomes even stay for a couple of days.
I have a older Schoolbus we have talked about re-working for guys to camp in... I have most of the stuff needed to set it up pretty decent... others would rather just be under the stars.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Here are the results from the 2nd 500 race.

Outlaw 1/18th Stock 3 rounds
----Driver ----- Laps - Best L Time - Place 
Dave Bryan ---- 90 ---- 7.83 - (1st) but I dont count myself for awards.

Ed Curtis ------ 85 ---- 8.37 - 1st 
Andy Harlan ----78 ---- 8.12 - 2nd
Phil Wright -DNF-------- 8.67 - 3rd
Brandon Greer DNF ----- 9.00 - 4th
Pat Lowe DNR x x 

Was hoping for more to arive but at the start is looked like rain.
BUT we diidnt get a drop and had some fun.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

We have set the date for the state championship race to be done one Sept, 11 starting at 4:00PM
Somthing better to remember than the destruction of the towers for that date.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Do you have the hotel info for us Ohio guys? Please email them to [email protected]. Would we need to bring pit tables, chairs ect? what about power? Do you have to pre-register? Sept. 11th is looking good! Friday night practice, Saturday racing....


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Swamp thing: on the yahoo map it's a 5 hr trip from the grove, you ready for
another road trip????????


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

We have all the tables you will need as well as a place to plugin.. bring a extension cord... there are 15 outlets per pole and they have the tables lined up to them... the farthest table from a resept is around 10ft.
There are 4 motels here in town and usually always have open and ready rooms.
But you are welcome to camp out here also.. and that is FREE.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Drivers interested in getting a motel room or making a reservation can call:
Budget Motel - 260/463-3555
Econo Motel - 260/463-8881
They are the closest to me here, but there are more... a total of 4 more within 15 miles.


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Well warbird we did 8 hrs to PA so 5 hrs will be a walk in the park. It dose not matter how long it takes to get there. We know that it will be FUN.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who is going? I will go!!! I plan on going Friday to get some practice in...


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I'll have the transponder system all charged and booted up for you. 
Fastest lap time so far is 7.67 and most laps in 4 min is 31.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Where are the rules for mod...I can't find them on the web site, I only see stock. So far it looks like 4 or 5 of us will be at the track Sept. 10th and then the 11th for the race.........


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Ahhh, Hmmm I thought I put it there, but ???
I'll get a look, but so sum it up,, mod is mod and this year is outlaw 2004 here so if yu can handle it go for it. 
I just didint get mine to handle as a mod and the nitro BRP we built is toooooo much to handle also.. but we try.
Stock is layed out to a simple format and so far it has worked out pretty good... the Funones and sc-18 & oval outlaws have been running together and no one knows the outcome untill its over... almost a diferent winner each race... and thatsa COOL. 
Hmmm I seen a discussion where some mentioned a dyno for the brps cars?? is that the motor anilizing dyno that bud use to sell?? I have 1 and never learned to use it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK on the MOD, we have a few "one of a kind" mods and were not sure if you would run them! As far as stock goes, I see you can use a 10 tooth pinion, but what about spur? I have 56, 52, 48, and 45 tooth.....can I only use the 52?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Im running the 10t pinion and 45t spur myself on the SC-18 and a 9t-45 on my Funones... 1 dont seem to out perform the other and is a fast as any that has been here sooooooo Farrrrr. 
The MOD is interesting but we havent had many try... the speed is awsome but handling and setup has been a challange... tryed losi mini T tires & wheels.. good grip but bounces bad... foams is spinout excitement, caping them... we peel em back and crash... Hmmm with the speed 300 1/2 - 3/4 throddle is ben the best we have done.
BUT would love to see what it takes to get the trigger set to FULL SPEED AHEAD.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Sounds like fun. What's the hot tire for stock SC18s?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well Im running a green on the RF, a blue on the LF and the rears are orange.
Some are blue on the Rear and green on the front and a couple are ornage in the rear and blue on the front.
All in all the harder foamie is providing higher bite and the softer is looser.
Soooo ya have to try a combo and see what does the best for ya. but the most are running a harder in the rear.... a hard on the front is a spinout easly done.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I got a call today asking if I was being serious about the tire setup.
Hmmm YEP its true, I personaly run a soft brp green on the LF and a box stock blue on the RF... and I get the best results with orange on the rear... I got the record of 31 laps in a 4 min run with that tire setup.. I think I had a blue spring on the RF and a orange on the LF, blue box stock on the motor pod.
Driver that have a 10t pinion can use it... but 10t is a high as you can go... 1 driver here has a 44t spur that bud use to carry running with a 10t pinion and he does pretty good, keeps up with me running a stock 45t with a 10t pinion... he got a 30 lap run.
So far I dont have any mods running... we cant get a setup that works but I'll have a trophy ready for that class as well.

We had a m18 xray run with us last saturday.. he did pretty well, I was impressed, we are running the 5 week point race a little diferent but its cool.
We run 4 races, 4 min each, throw out the worst run and total the best 3 together... I got 88 laps in the end and he got 86... pretty close racing.
I was going to have a short drivers meeting before we get started on the 11th to see what the majority want to do... 3 qualifyers, droping 1 and 5 min main for the ball of wax,,,, or do it like we are doing the point run... totaling the best 3 of the 4 races.
Also to see if we want the races to be 4, 5, or 6 min each.... we have run up to 10 min out there but the motors was HOT HOT HOT and 1 got smoked.
The track is 240ft around the center so it has been measured out running the lower line is 208ft.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

In my only outing in July, I ran "Da Track" setup on my SC-18, hard orange fronts and long wear green on the rear, stock orange springs, and a 9 pinion, 48 spur combo and did 30 laps. So I know that would at least get you in the ballpark. I did have to dial out almost all of the steering, the banked turns will let you do that. If not, the slightest over correction on the wheel results in a spinout.

DW has a whole lot more time on the track than I do, so next time out I'm gonna try his tire set up. See if it will get me in that 31 lap range.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yup it it works!! yea I have to dial out some stearing on my track also... the track is 55ft wide so the curves are WIDE sweepers for the 1/18th scale.
I tryed orange on the front on bolth sides today and they worked well also.. I was running a blue spring on the RF and a orange on the LF... ddint know if the orange would provide less wear on the RF or not... but it handled just as good.
Green is the softest and I run it on the RF and I get at the MOST 3 weeks out of it, and thats with minimal practice.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Do you run tire traction there??


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

wazzer, are you still planning on Advance on labor day weekend?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

nope we run em dry... Hmm 1 guy tryed paragon FXII and was slip sliding away... dry seems to work the best... we have used the air compressor to clean em.. or use a compound to clean the tires, but dry em as well as we can befor we run em.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Is tire traction allowed???


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Warbird, I won't be doing Advance over Labor Day. Plan on doing Indiana Concrete Oval race and then the next week at BRP. Two in a row is pressing the limits with the little woman, ya know.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea I can get it around the track with the harder compounds on the front.. but it sure seems more touchy. the softer on the RF made it a lot more forgiving for a smoother turn.
It has been asked how many classes are racing that day. Im letting Nitro Trucks and Electro Trucks race, BUT 1/18th has priority!
When 1/18th is ready they race.... Example say we have 20 1/18th scales, & 10 nitro trucks & 5 electro trucks... 1/18th will be 1st up 10 & 10 then the others but say electro truck is next but the 1/18th is also... 1/18th will race and after them the Electro trucks can get one in and so on.
This will let the 1/18th do it all before the night gets too long for long haul drivers.
With 20 enterys we can be done in 2 to 2 1/2 hrs.. racing 4 races per driver entered.
I REALLY had a good time when I drove all the way to Acron.. but 2 am in the morining was a rough drive home ( especially since it was close to a blizzard) LOL
So I figured this way would be best for the 1/18th scale drivers.

Hay Wazzer.. we got rained out after the 1st round that day didnt we? cant remember... must be geting old.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

DW, yes, we got rained out after the 1st round. That was the weekend one of the Schoolyard 500.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Ahhh yep now I remember.. it did rain after the 1st round so I called it and passed out what I had, we re ran the race the next week and got all 4 round that time, was wishin you where there.. but it was a long drive for a rainy day the 1st time. hehe

Bud asked is traction allowed? Hmmm well ok I guess it is if you can get it! heheh
( Speed Secret ) File down (just a little-verry little) the back of the trigger for throddle on the handset/transmitter so you can squeeze it just that little bit more! 
And Sticky HONEY will not let you slide!!
(((( NOT REALLY - Just a joke about the filing))))
But the Honey??? Hmmm never really tryed it. 
Ohh Bud them dar tirez ya sended me are GREAT!!!!! I LOVE EM.. gained another 10 MPH in turn 4 IM GETTING MORE!!! MANY MORE!! GET READY for the order!! How many do ya have????


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like SG1, Micro racer and Myself will be making the trip out west for the big event :thumbsup:


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Looks like SG1, Micro racer and Myself will be making the trip out west for the big event :thumbsup:


Talk about heavy hitters! I'll have to show up just so they realize not all Ohioans are good drivers! Wil won't be making it, though.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

ONLY 10 days left till the Indiana Brp oval nationals. Can't wait to see all of you
Patrick


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I think there are a couple comming from Michigan as well.
Here is a list of some of the driver that are going to run from around here so far.
David Bryan, Ed Curtis, Phil Wright, Andy Harlan, Pat Lowe, Brandon Greer, 
John Cummins, Jim Callahan, Travis Harlan, Rick Stewart, & Brian Deel 
And some more that may make it are, 
Tom Barth, Tim Barth, Randy Williams, John Shelton, & Brad Fabin.

Awards will be for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd for each stock and mod class plus somthing for everyone else that races. I think we are going to have some fun for sure... lets hope the weather dont mess it up.
The rain date is set for 25th.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

The hurican in FL can keep away!! I rem we had T-Storms just a couple of days after the last one... so far the weather is predicted to be good.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well ist 2005 so its another year for BIG League racing!!! 
I had a couple of questions reguarding the Indiana 18th state champ race... we are holding it on Sept 17th starting at 4pm.
The only classes racing that day are Outlaw stock 18th scale cars and Outlaw Stock 18th scale trucks as well as the Outlaw nitro trucks.
What I call Outlaw stock is example BRP must have the parma motors that Bud sells.. you can run any body that is 18th scale... you must have only 6 cell packs and up to a 10t pinion with a 45t spur.
18th scale Outlaw stock trucks the motor (Example the RC18T) comes with the 370... this is the out of box stock motor you can run.... again 6 cell pack and up to a 15t pinion and 55t spur... but any 18th scale body.
You can run bearings or any other hopup availible for your car/truck... any speed controller.
Entry fee to race is $10 for the 1st RC and $5 for each other class.
Only we will run 10 at a time max feild, 3 qualifyers of 5 min and the top 10 only will race the 6 min Feature for trucks and the cars will run a 10 min Feature.
Trophys will be issued to 1st 2nd and 3rd place... but everyone will get somthing.
Sooooo Stock 18th scale cars such as the BRP, Xray and others will race together and must have the manufacturers stock motor and pinion/spur is needed (better brushes are ok) 
18th scale trucks the same rules apply... Exaple Losi miniT and RC18T will race together and only with the manufacturers stock motors.
Outlaw Nitro Truck is a run what you bring.. BUT fuel can only be up to 30% nitro and must run a 10th scale body.
The max feild will be 8 at a time for 3 5 min heats and only the top 8 will race the 20 min Feature.
No other class will be excepted the day of the championships.
Hope to see ya.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Unfortunitly, the Cleveland BRP Crew can not make the 17th....we have the last BRP race on that day...with trophys...sorry would have liked to defend the second place trophy!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well hate to see ya not have the chance for this years race so we moved the date. 

The 18th scale & Outlaw Nitro Truck Oval State Championship Race will be held SEPT 24th at 4pm
There was a couple of questions reguarding the Indiana 18th state champ race. 
The only classes racing that day are Outlaw stock 18th scale cars and Outlaw Stock 18th scale trucks as well as the Outlaw nitro trucks. What I call Outlaw stock is example BRP must have the parma motors that Bud sells.. you can run any body that is 18th scale... you must have only 6 cell packs and up to a 10t pinion with a 45t spur. 18th scale Outlaw stock trucks the motor (Example the RC18T) comes with the 370... this is the out of box stock motor you can run.... again 6 cell pack and up to a 15t pinion and 55t spur... but any 18th scale body. You can run bearings or any other hopup availible for your car/truck... any speed controller. Entry fee to race is $10 for the 1st RC and $5 for each other class. Only we will run 10 at a time max feild, 3 qualifyers of 5 min and the top 10 only will race the 6 min Feature for trucks and the cars will run a 10 min Feature. Trophys will be issued to 1st 2nd and 3rd place... but everyone will get somthing. Sooooo Stock 18th scale cars such as the BRP, Xray and others will race together and must have the manufacturers stock motor and pinion/spur is needed (better brushes are ok) 18th scale trucks the same rules apply... Exaple Losi miniT and RC18T will race together and only with the manufacturers stock motors. Outlaw Nitro Truck is a run what you bring.. BUT fuel can only be up to 30% nitro and must run a 10th scale body. The max feild will be 8 at a time for 3 5 min heats and ONLY the top 8 will race the 20 min Feature. No other class will be excepted the day of the championships. Hope to see ya.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Dave, what about 18th mod? 

I know there would be a few of us willing to run this class.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes I have a brushless BRP, that I would love to drop on that oval!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Mod would be cool !!!


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Sorry Micro, I'd have to say limit it to brushed motors only. Brushless would have to be a class by itself.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a idea how about Pro Stock or just stock !!!!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea we can have the Pro Stock and Stock class as a split.
And as far as mod we just havent had any showng up here this summer to race except for 1 night and that was 2 guys that truned less laps and less race time as stock.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave>> Looks like maybe 6 coming that would like to race pro Stock so if it is OK with You I will rework the trophys. Some of us may also run stock too and trucks!!!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Sounds like a winner, a FUN FUN Day is in the making.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

i would be interested in coming since i have 2 mini t and 1 rc18t...but i have no stock motors only mamba's and baja's in mine.so what is the PRO stock?and what about the ones that want to run mod?could we run for fun?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Yoke, I'll ask Dave tommorrow when I go racing. See you soon.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok Cleveland area BRP guys!!! Looks like We will just be going to schoolyard for Sat only. Think We will leave about 9:30. Rain or shine  
I'm going to run stock and Pro Stock.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Are we meeting at BRP World Headquarters?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We can discuse at the next race :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Looks like the lineup of the racing day will Be, Stock & Prostock for the Nascar (BRP, X ray, Ect car) and Stock for the trucks (rc18t , Ect) and Outlaw Nitro Trucks.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

The day is getting closer, The trophys arived today.
As far as I know there will be 12 Outlaw Nitro Trucks, 9 18th scale nascars, 5 Prostock nascars, and 7 18t trucks.
We will be racing 4 classes of racing on the 24th and no others that day.. so it should go well and provide each class time enough to work on the RC and still get done before it gets late.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

same rules as last year?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea pretty much, I dont have a schedulaed class for mod BRP/car layed out.. but I figured if enough showed up I guess we would have a mod race, But all in all the same rules... stock is a out of box stock ( hand picked wather diped motor is still stock) but pro stock is pro stock and wont run with box stock... 6 cells only and 2/3rd cell is fine, AA is still ok, but ( will be slower).
2wd and 4wd (out of box) stock trucks will run together and same thing on the batts apply, I hear Losi miniT has up to 16t pinion, so they can run that.. but the 18T (TA) has only up to a 15t and 55t spur, that is excepted with no problems, but a 16 on it will get that driver disqualifyed. Tires for the trucks can be what you run, but NO touring car tires.. they didnt come that way.. but Bud makes a leagle set of foams that work great... rubber or foams are bolth working well.
Speed controller is your choice in any rc as well as servo choice is open... any manufatured chassis hopup is still leagle... home made chassis is fine as long as they are the same overall size as the origional. cnat be longer or wider.
Any 18th scale body is leagle.... example is a edm body they make for losi miniT is still a 18th scale body.. but no 12th scale bodys unless they are no bigger than that big edm that works like a well designed parashoot. LOL
The only class that is total outlaw is nitro trucks... anythng goes as long as they are 10th scale open wheel running a 2.2 STD wheel.
18th scale trucks will run 3 qualifyers/eliminators of 5 min totaling the laps of the best 2 races and the top 10 will run a 6min feature for the gold.
Cars will also run it the same way except the 3 races will be 6 min and a 10 min feature for the top 10.
Nitro trucks will run the same way only 5 min heats and a 20min feature for the top 8.
Other classes will be discussed trackside before we start.
I never seen a prostock and its running time and so on.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave

since most coming to run Pro stock from here about 8 racers at this time. And since I'm bringing the trophies!! Can we run standard 5 min qualifing 2 or 3 rounds and then a 10 min main for the win. Some are going to run stock also and your combined racing would be fine for that. Sound OK?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Sounds just fine to me.
The stock can do the 10 min feature also... I know we have the runtime for it however with the stock class ( dout there will be over 10) will run the top 10 together after droping 1 of the 3 heats and totaling the best 2.. or if there is only 10 or less then everyone in the class will run the feature 10 min... BUT we will total the races droping the worst run and adding the best 3 to get the most laps for the night will get 1st and so on dependiing on the laps they get in the race... ( stock only)
Some like haveing the total outcome based on just 1 race (main) and others dont.. feeling like the heats dont count for anything except tuning.... so doing it this way we can try to please most drivers that race that day and they can pick the way they want to run the race by the class they enter.


----------



## jasperracing (May 24, 2005)

dave is there any way we can get Elctro Gearbox Truck too run this same night? i know a few would like to see it happen we dont want Trophys just a place to race that saterday night!!


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

What pinion is leagal for the stock BRP's 10 or the 11 made many moons ago that only a selected few still have. Also, will there be "tech" after each heat and the mains?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Last I talked with dave it was the 10 tooth. I also sugested 45 spur that we use now since it is easy to tech but dave mentioned some are still running fun wons with the big tires. that would be a huge roll out advantage. Need to keep it simple and fun 
We have a good size group coming from Ohio!! I mean numbers not size guy's.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

There is just one guy that is/was? running the funones tires.. and I was victorius over him more than just once with the small tires... they may have more rool out but also scrub more speed off in the turns? but all in all it dont seem they are a advantage as far as I can see... except in the big blocks... there they seem to be one of choice while we ran them.. but havent had a mod.big block class all this year.
And as far as other classes that day.. we tryed that last year and it made the raceday too long... sorry.
As it is there will be ?? 5 classes... figure a hour per round and 4 rounds adding the 20 min outlaw nitro trucks will make it a 4hr - 4 1/4 day ( thats the goal )
If after the championships are done other classes can race.
We are starting 1 hr earlyer (4pm) instead of the usual 5 and getintng going at 6pm. this one will start at 4pm sharp. and should be done at 8pm having the outlaw nitro trucks as the last race for the champinships.. the otehr classes will finish sooner.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So should I tell the Ohio guys 10/45 for stock??
I will know how many will be coming after our last race next Sat.


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

Bud- What other gearing options do the "other guys" have that the rest of us can't find at your website or in the hobbyshops?..........lol


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Metal said:


> Bud- What other gearing options do the "other guys" have that the rest of us can't find at your website or in the hobbyshops?..........lol


If you have a slot car shop near you, you will find pinion gears 7-14. If you are lucky you may find spur gears 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, 52, 55.

You can look on the web:
http://www.ncphobbies.com/

http://www.theslotshop.com/index.html

:roll:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I ran 12/43 last year in stock. the 10/45 would work out OK because you can look at the spur cut down associated and count the pinion easily.


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

Well then that would explain why you 3 handed us are ass's. We were told 10/45 maxium. We were told we couldn't run anything but Buds products. I want the rules set in stone before raceday. Here it is 2 weeks before the race and we still are deciding the rules.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That was in the rules last year.....all of use ran a 10/45.....feel free to tech my car.


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> I ran 12/43 last year in stock. the 10/45 would work out OK because you can look at the spur cut down associated and count the pinion easily.



Just going by what Bud himself posted, I didn't make it up.

As a racer it isn't my job to tech cars. If we are having a State Championship I would think it would be the norm to tech each and every racer finishing in the top 3 in heats and mains. I have yet to hear tech of the top 3, just random tech.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Last year it was 10t pinion no mention of spur, but then I don't remember what went on yesterday!! Like I said 10-45 is easy to tech.
If it was brp spur We have sold them in the past but are all out now since the Cox gears were from the 60's.
Dave what is the word solve it now!!!!!!!! I want to tell all that are running stock.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Metal>> Sorry I was thinking of what I ran at classic since they were asking about pinions and spurs. I know I had a 10 on ? spur last year. Guess We will see this year


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like 7 racers making the trip from out east. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Make that 8!!!!!!!!!!!

Dave>> I could make a gauge to check pinion and spur size if You would like!
Let Me know.
We will be faster this year.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Techiing as you say will be easy, I have a set of calipers to guage with??
But it should be easy enough to tech em quickly with no problems.
I feel this year if the weather holds out for us we are going to have some fun with the 18th scales... they ahve been few and far between this year and the more on the track there is the better fun there seems to be.. a race with just 2 or 3 is fun but not breath holding excitement like 6 or more. 
I ahve a set of calipers to do some tech checks with... but I dont feel there will be any driver just looking for the instant win advantage.. after all if a person has to modify a part just to win they must not be much of a driver or have any confidence in thier skills... just my 2 cents.
I have runa couple that wher faster and they still lost... even matched cars and skill or luck really shows. 
Win lose or draw I have fun racing em... and that is the important thing overall to me.. but like anyone else I just want a fair chance and IM sure everone will have that opertunity in this race.
Hope ta see ya there.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK so stock is 10/45 teched gearing correct???


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yep, just like last year... should be a good gear to run... out of box is 9/45 as far as I know but 10 is avail for the kit from the home company. 
Hope we dont get rained out.... the rain date is set for 1st (sat) in oct if it happens.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

*Come one, come all!!!!*

*4 days *until it is all decided! The Indianda State Champion will be crowned .


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave some of the guys want to run personal transponders, does your system use them ??
All Ohio racers We are leaving at 9:00 if your going to be late call.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I wish it did, I had one of the drivers call me and asked about that, no sorry mine is the older AMB-20 and the personals make it go goofy on just some of the personals.. others dont do anything.
I have 30 transponders with my system but can only handle 1 - 10.
18th scale will start at 4pm and nitro truck will start at 5pm... so the 18th will be well underway and finish befor the nitro 20 min race.
And for the 18th scales (Stock) I had posted for the 10 min 4th race... I gether most drivers want to make that a 8 min instead.... so we may just do that... I will get drivers together for the vote befor the 4th race.... rem Pro Stock will run the standard format of 3 qualifyers (5min) and a main (?time) and Std Stock will race 3 races (5min) and the top 10 will go on to the 8 - 10 min Feature.
So far I dont see more than 10 in any class so no one (at this point ) will be elimated.
18th scale stock trucks will also run the 5 min std Stock cars racing format.
To the best of my knowlage at this point there will be 8 trucks?
Somone emailed to know the entery fee's for that day hearing I was going to raise it.. that is not true.. its 10 for the 1st rc and 5 for each other class... and that is all classes a drivers races. Rem multipal classes dont mean ya dont turnmarshal... if your schedualed back to back you will still be covering the next class you dont race in... and if you run em all... you need a sub. ( thats just fair )
And for the out of state drivers, I have aranged a couple of subs for your back to back ( if hapens)
Rain Rain stay away, seen enough on other days.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK Dave thanks!! I need a sub now :thumbsup: 
Yes We are coming rain or shine, however if it rains I will not be able to make it to the rainout day. Don't know if any other Ohio guys will be able to come back.
We had rain like at 5 of our 7 races this summer?? Global warming? Two of the strongest huricanes ever? I think it is the rain forests coming down and China poluting


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

So far the prediction is looking like we can get it in... the weatherman has said rain before and not a drop and well others??
But all in all so far it looks decent.. just cloudy and cool.
Yea I know what ya mean about the rain date... here in LaGrange that one is not a real good one eather... there is a local street fair that week every year and every year its rain or snow for the legandary Corn School Fair the 1st week of Oct.... I cant rem too many of the fair days that the weather was nice duriig the fair week.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

The Dekalb Co. Free Fall Fair starts on Monday also.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

DWBryan said:


> So far the prediction is looking like we can get it in... the weatherman has said rain before and not a drop and well others??
> But all in all so far it looks decent.. just cloudy and cool.
> Yea I know what ya mean about the rain date... here in LaGrange that one is not a real good one eather... there is a local street fair that week every year and every year its rain or snow for the legandary Corn School Fair the 1st week of Oct.... I cant rem too many of the fair days that the weather was nice duriig the fair week.


 DW do you have a snack bar or should we pack something?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

They had food last year.....good food!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They said they will have track dogs!!!!! Yea baby  Also if We are all there good and early they will start sooner.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Meeting at 9 AM at Bud's house......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave and all at the school yard, Thanks the race was a blast! :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks Guys, it was fun
I wish I could have finished with you all but my reciever fryed 
But there is always the next time and other places.. This year I thougt I could get mine to keep up in the pace.
Drivers that find somthing ( #1, #3, #4) can you give them to Bud and he can slip em in my next order.. Thanks.... Dont worry it happens.. LOL
At least the anti rain dance worked and no one got wet. and others washed out but had a GREAT time.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave>> I have them will all send back today, SORRY !!!!
10/45 and I was two laps faster guess I did run 10/45 last year


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

DWBryan said:


> Thanks Guys, it was fun
> I wish I could have finished with you all but my reciever fryed
> But there is always the next time and other places.. This year I thougt I could get mine to keep up in the pace.
> Drivers that find somthing ( #1, #3, #4) can you give them to Bud and he can slip em in my next order.. Thanks.... Dont worry it happens.. LOL
> At least the anti rain dance worked and no one got wet. and others washed out but had a GREAT time.


Dave thanks for the good racing and the great hospitality. It was well worth the drive over. Hope to see you guys at Classic this fall.


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

Dave- check the results on the Nitro Trucks........looks like the laps are a exact copy of the 1/18th scale trucks.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea I need to look at that, I was real tired when I was working on it.... I'll get it right asap.
- - - - - - - - - - - - -
I do plan on making it to OH to mix it up with you guys again... I have tryed soooooo hard to get this fine class of racing over here and well.... it just goes in spurts... Having a feild of 9 was awsome racing.... I get more out of it when there are more on the track.. just racing 2 guys on mine is fun.... But over 6 is spellbinding and when there is that many or more that can hold the car down and have some speed... well that makes me forget to breath & my excitment meter blows off the dial. 
Thank You guys verrrry much for the praise of my track... I put everything I had into building it for the last 5 years, and up untill the last 2 years I had to do it alone... but I thank all the drivers who pitched in to enhance what I built to get it where it is today.
I do plan on a LOT of improvments as soon as I can even get a chance to do it.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
I'll be needing a few things so just add em in there for me.
Yea a 10/45 seems to be a great gear combo to run.... You are the master, soooo if you ever put out or based on your knowlage of this place and the best gear setup to run out here and where to get it, let me know and we can have the Schoolyard gear pack for a blurry high speed bolt of lightning stock class.
I need to update the records also on the web site... work work work.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Schoolyard Speedway will be under new managment next year, It going to be leased out, and the hobby shop is going out of buisness, but may have another take its place?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sorry to hear that


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well I wanted to elaborate on the out of buisness, I guess Im not really closing shop but rather doing some serious downsizing... I will still carry a FULL line of BRP and some other 18th scale stuff.
They are the best anyway and no need to bother with other CRAP out there on the market.
But still may have the track leased to somone else next season... that was I can just RACE and have some fun for a change of pace and somone else can pay the bills.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry to hear that Dave!!

You going to make a trip out this way again??
We may try to get to Indy slots this year watch for postings.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Dave, I see Summit has a cash race on Nov. 26th, and they have an "open" 1/18 scale. I suspect some of the 18T guys with their brushless motors will be there, but I'd like to make it interesting with my BRP. You up for that?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

three of the brushless 18t's run most every week.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

1/18 trucks.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

As far as I know this year 2006 all 18th scales will be racing on sundays starting at 1pm and enterys are still just a honest Abe ( $5 ) per RC.
we will be running for 8 min heats and a 10 min feature.  
REM: only the 18th scales do that well.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Ya Hoo !!! Dave still running the awsome track :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

MMMMMM....does this mean another road trip this summer?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Dave, I'm assuming you'll have stock classes in both car and truck, right? What about a pro-stock or mod this year? Check out the BRP Summer Series flyer on Bud's web site for his rules.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

you know i was wondering if you could run a series like they did with the slot cars where you run on a oval and you post your main times on the internet somewhere you set the paramaters of the oval so you are running on the same track everywhere and then you could have a nation wide series where we all compete against each other


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well thats a interesting idea, but a costly one... a slot car track is rather cheep to build and easy to duplicate... my track cost around $35.000.oo to build and it would be hard to make a exact copy of... although it has been done to have a series race that is devided between a couple of tracks and each driver had to race so many races on each to qualify and determin a winner.
We just run a points series and a couple of special races.. one of which we crown the indiana champion of that class.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> Are You going to run the track this summer?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

well i was talking a parking lot and some pvc pipe and just a design of a track that someone could duplicate nothing really hard or expensive to do like a club race but a nation or world wide club race


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

yep I'll have the duty again this year.... no one want that end of the deal... but I was sooooo disapointed in last years turnout and was really burned out.. but am feeling better now and hopefull about this year... after all its a new year. 
I obtained a job to keep the wolf away from the door so it will help.. I hope.
The new job dont pay well at all but its somthing and if I can make a living from it I have more to give back to the drivers this year.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hi Guys / Gals
I know its a LONG haul for many and we are glad to see you and mix it up out there with ya... Tell ya what.... Your racing here is FREE (BRP cars)
Im trying to get the 1/18th scale going... this year is real real slow starting.. 
This last weekend we had 4 nitro trucks and 2 electro trucks......
and 6 BRP cars <---- Best race and we did a 10 min run.
travel to do it here.. ya need a break... when your comming let me know... Sat Morning or Sun Morning ( Time )
and I'll get the place ready and get some FREE Hotdogs as well as cold & hot stuff to drink and we will have a good time running the BIG League cars on the 240ft banked concrete and see if we can have some awsome racing.
Im game if you are. and FREE racing is availible.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will get with the area BRP racers and see when We can do a road trip !!!
Maybe that is going to be the future of RC The BRP cars. With the cost of everthing going up and 1/10th Rc cars cost getting out of control. The BRP cars still are the most bang for the buck and You don't have to fix them all the time !!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

"Quote from Bud
1/10th Rc cars cost getting out of control. The BRP cars still are the most bang for the buck and You don't have to fix them all the time !!"
++++++++++
How True.... Easy to repair IF it needs a fix.... Low operation costs.... Lower racing fee (most places)..... adding all of the Pluses to having BRP car defently shows the value involved.... There are lower cost RTR 1/18th scale rc's but the break easyer so ya have to buy parts and keep working on them so the $ people this they are saving buying the other 1/18th scale RC is lost in the maintaince costs.
Hmmmm hay Bud, What about a RTR BRP Kit?
I know everyone has thier favorite brand of radio and ESC, But have ya looked into the idea of a Ready To Run kit?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well from what I hear the IB 2/3 cell batteries are the hottest out there now?
I still have my GP 1100ma packs.
B Deel had IB 1200ma and got 80 laps in 10 min. Pretty cool!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry no RTR Here !!!!
How was Your BRP racing Sat???
I have IB 1400 in stock. Ran 23 min at Da Track on oval


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Here is the race results.... we raced 4 races and totaled the laps for the 3 best run of each person and the most laps for the night was put in order and placed.
We ran 10 min races. 


Race Results for Stock 1/18 BRP 
DRIVER LAPS Races Won Placed 
Brian Deel 235 3 1st PLACE 
Dave Bryan 215 1 2nd PLACE 
Mike Schultz 205 0 3rd PLACE 
Ed Curtis 197 0 4th PLACE 
Rob Bryan 150 0 5th PLACE 
It was fun!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good Dave keep us informed. How have the other classes been?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Turnout this year for all of the classes have been extreamly slim.
Last sat we had 1 nitro truck and 1 BRP.
So far there was 1 race of electro trucks with 2 entered and nitro truck was averaging 5 enterys. and the most for 1 class was one night of 7 18th scale and 1 of them was a Losi Mini T who mixed it up with 6 BRP stock.
The 18th scale race in Sept is still on, Im trying to make it a fun fun fun night.
I have had many tell me they cant do the 500 this year so I canceled it as far as a trophy race... but will hold racing that day ( July - 8 ) but will not have awards but racing that day will be $5 per class/entery except for 18th scale racing is free.
But will not be the only free day of racing for the 18th scales.... when ever your group arives, that day is free racing for the 18th scales for the rest of this racing season.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow Free racing!!!!! 

Dave Some of the guys talked about a road trip but We did not nail down a date, will talk to them more.
Sorry to hear of the low turnouts but from what I hear it is like that all over.
Hang in there!!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea I plan to hang in there, for 2007 Im going to try to SPECIALIZE the Schoolyard for 18th scale racing.
A lot of the other classes have gotten sooooo fast out there that other people dont feel they have a chance and other feel they break too much... but runing so fast and hard does mean when they crash they are broke and going broke buying replacment parts.
Nitro truck is a good example.. the lap times went from 8 sec down to low 5 sec.. dont sound like much of diferance, but the track is a 240ft lap.
I just dont know what I can do to the walls to make em less prone to impact and keep guys from busting up so bad... but all in all the 18th scales dont have to keep shelling it out to keep it fixed and be compeditive.
The electro war with more expencive esc, bats, chargers, and other equip to be compeditive and still having to rebuild after a crash gets rather expencive.
Getting the 18th scales up and running out here is far less expencive and is still great speed racing... an avrage of 6.5 sec laps compaired to the record fastest 4.04 nitro touring Id call pretty impressive at a MUCH lower overhead cost... AND a feild of 10 over the fied of 5 10th scale just adds to the ecitment.
Soooo just have to see how many out there feel like I do and save money and have a great time racing the 18th scales this next year.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Im also trying to get a group together to race at Angola IN.
They have a pretty nice track and good decent guys racing there, Just not many in the 18th scale pancar (BRP)
Stock with any body, Any Buds tire compounds.
they are running oval on Fri Nights and road on sat.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well last fri (24th) there was 3 18th scales... 2 BRP and 1 xray.
Results are as follows for the main... (4min)
Dave Bryan 1st 40laps (BRP)
Rob Bryan 2nd 32laps (BRP)
Don 3rd 30laps ( x-ray )

Maybe next fri we can have a few more join in and Race!!
And it will be more than 4 min.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Ahhh found the results on the forum to post here.
-- 1/18 stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 40 4:00.73 dave bryan 2 15.29
2 3 32 3:40.42 robert bryan 3 13.36
3 2 30 4:01.09 james baysinger 19 11.45


----------



## rc10t4oval (Jul 21, 2006)

hey DW count me in as soon as I can get my hands on a brp i race at angola


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Look me up @ the track I have one that I'll sell. In box new cond. painted truck body.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

WHAT!!! Your giving up your BRP? <---- Hard to believe
Well if ya get one and need stuff for em, I have a lot in stock, Im just out of kits right now but am planning to get more soon, I also need to place a order for more motors and ball difs... other than that I have it all and will be bringing parts to the track.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Nope, still selling the truck that I painted (not my best)!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Thats somthing else I now see im out of, truck bodys... I need to sell some of the other stuff in the shop and get more of the good stuff re-stocked.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

Yea, t4 items!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I have some left.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Im trying to get the trqack ready to feature BRP 18th scale racing!!! Lets get em ready for action.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

any other classes for 1/18th scale trucks if not i'll invest in a brp when are the race dates and times


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

one18thscalerac said:


> any other classes for 1/18th scale trucks if not i'll invest in a brp when are the race dates and times


one18thsclalerac, You can't go wrong getting a BRP. They are great cars, easy to work on, and virtually indestructable. I have four of them, and have broken just one T-plate in five years of running. (and that was from a side impact from another car)

I would certainly bring my 18t along, I'm sure if there were three of us with trucks, Dave would consider allowing us to race. Mine is set up with stock motor and late model body.

Dave, keep us posted with any dates you have in mind. I do have a lot going on through the summer, so I would probably only be able to get out there once a month.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Right now the track is open and free, Im trying to get 18th scale racing going here and feature em... every place around has the 10th scale stuff so they can just take em there and spend the big bucks.
Schoolyard is a 240ft banked concrete oval and we can race
RC18T, BRP, Losi miniT and so on... but running them each as thier own class... Stock & Mod.
I have been trying to get some input from drivers that want to get it started as far as the race day and race time... we usually had races starting at 5pm sat and ran the 18th scales ranging from a 5 min race to a 10min race but Im open to other times and days to do it.. , friday nights to sat morning or eve or sun morning to noon.
Bud makes a super fine car that does real well here and as Wazzer said they are super tuff durable RC... the worst that happned here was a turn marshal accedently steped on one while trying to put another back on the track and it cracked the body a little and bent the drive axle, and the dude weighed around 200lb.
Running a stock/Buds hand picked motor with 2/3 IB 1200 bats will keep a guy as fast as the rest that race.. so its not a money game to win... its driving skill and COOL racing... Hmmmm Im no math wiz but I gather the size compairison of the BRP nascar on my track is like Lowes for the real stuff... SUPER SPeedway and drafting works!
the 10th scale stuf has just gotten sooooo fast out here that everyone kept getting trashed when they wrecked hitting 50mph so it was $$$$$$$ racing.
The 18th scales are great competition and dont break ya to enjoy.
Well the racng here for a while is gonna be FREE for the 18th scales so when we get enough guys together that want to get it started this year Im ready.
I still just have the old AMB 20 system so ya wont need personal transponders ( they dont work on my system.)


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

whats the address and phone number i tryd rcspeedway but it just pops up a diff site 240ft dang thats awsome


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

School yard is a killer fun track.Dave>> Hope You can get a group going We have been having like 26 racers and 36 entries at our races this summer.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Oh yea my web site is no more.. I couldnt afford to keep it anymore... but getting here is super easy.... 3020E US20 LaGrange IN, and the phone is 260/463-3558

Thanks for the praise about my track Bud I do apreciate it... it was a LOT of hard work and is still in progress.... I still have a long way to go to get it where I had planned to have it. 
I wish I had more time... or you would have 1 more entry joining in.... but I had to take a job that makes me almost live there or at least it sure seems they want me to move in at 50+ hrs a week.
If we are in your area Ronald86 feel free to drop in and get some laps with me if Im home.... the track is right behind my place here on US20 (the old brick schoolhouse) right on the corner of cr300e and US20 east of Lagrange, the track is opne and ready, just go for it.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well this last sat we had 2 brp cars on the track and got some track time and practice.... its a start!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

DWBryan said:


> Well this last sat we had 2 brp cars on the track and got some track time and practice.... its a start!


2 is better than 1 at least You can race  Hope it will pick up for You.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well its been awhile since I posted so here is somthing that may interest someone?
I may have a chance to put a carpet track downtown LaGrange, and due to the size I feel that 18th scale will fit it best... BRP Stock and Mod as well as some other 18th scales... Perhaps 12th scale and 10th scale STOCK could do it?? but its not yet installed to know for sure how big of a track and how many can have a decent pit spot... BUT I will keep the interested posted right here or on my phone line.
Before anyone asks.. I dont have a ABM system to support the personal transponders so leave em at home.. I still have the older AMB-20 house hand outs.
As I gathger its over 60 miles any direction 1 way to have a place to race around here.... Any takers, wana run em?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Dave, glad to see you're still around. I thought the aliens might have got you.

If you get it going, count me in on a couple of sessions. It's a little over an hour for me to get to Lagrange. Heck, I drive 5 hours to race BRP's in Ohio, an hour drive is nothin. 

If you don't, maybe you could meet me at Pete Russell's in Elkhart some Friday night. They have carpet oval and run 18th scale mini trucks and Losi sliders. I have an extra BRP car someone can run, maybe we could get some interest started in them. 

Let me know.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hay there Wazzer, yea I fell of the edge of the earth for a bit or was abducted by the martians and found my way back. 
Actually I changed my ISP and went to high speed and had to re-enter my info for this site and stuff like that. <---- Excuse #1
Well I made the deal for the uptown store today, I'll start setting up a track and perhaps 2 weeks it will be ready for action.... I still havent determined how big the track will be, but it wont be the 240ft concrete size.... maybe around 125ft??? dont know.... the store still has stuff in it that cant be moved yet but its around 1600 sq ft total and have to mkae room for pit tables and stuff.
I'll post a pic asap of what gets installed... Elkhart also sounds like a plan, But I had heard that he wasnt going to open it this year??? perhaps I recieved the wrong info.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> Good to hear from You. Keep Us all informed. Maybe Us Ohio Guys can make it out sometime :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Sounds good, I still need to get the place set up, but hope all will be ready in a bit over a week.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Small delay. I havent started moving into the bldg yet... the former lease holders still havent removed the last of thier stuff... should start seting up the track this weekend and maybe next weekend with start racing???
I'll keep the interested updated.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Your order went out today.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Dave, how you gonna set that new car up motorwise? BRP series has been using the Associated 18MT motor, with 4 cells. Can be geared to run faster than the 16D. 

Let me know when that building is ready.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hmm, that sounds interesting, I have one of them also,.... I'll probably try stock 1st and then switch and try that also.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I started moving stuff in the bldg, and started laying out a track... looks like its going to be 18 x 34.
Much larger and no place to pit... having the track that size then there is a bit more than that left to make a pit area.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I got this frday off due to the lack of work for me to do, Sooooo track building shall continue... maybe next sat will be the 1st day of many.
Any with a BRP or stock 1/18 scale or perhaps a stock Legand or 10th scale can stop in and help test the track out and my equipment?
I havent even charged my transponders this year yet.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

have any pictures of the tack? I hope you get lots of racers!!!!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well I got some laps today to check it out... I'll get some pics posted soon... have to borrow a camera, mine took a crap.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Had the track ready sat, and 2 of us was there to get some laps.. I ran my Bolink Legand 4 cell stock and was pretty decent, and the BRP was awsome!
Race day will be Sat, I'll open at noon and start races at 3pm.
Entery is $10 for the 1st class and 5 for a second.

And its not carpet, I seen somone tryed out roofing paper and so did I... the traction is good and I didnt even use any traction compound at all except on the soft green tires... I had to glue the tar paper to sheets of paneling but the work so far was worth it.. ??? I think or time will tell.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Tomorrow is perhaps the 1st day of racing??
I open at noon and racing starts at 2pm.. hope to see some action.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well the 1st day was the 1st day..... 3 on the track... 8 min main 85 laps 4.08 fastest lap
Hope to see more next sat.... same day same time.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Dave, let me have directions to track. I'll try and get over there some Saturday.

Got the new V2 ready yet?

Tim


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

The location is super easy to find.... the main drag of Lagrange is called Detroit street instead of main street... but at any rate its also st rd 9.
Coming from MI, I think its called 66 and after you cross the IN line it becomes 9, Im right in the middle of town right on 9 and from MI the place is on the Left ( East side of the street)... the sign on the top of the store still says AT-EZ Computer. and its right beside the Detroit Bar & Grill and has Foltz Bakery right across the street.
I'll have a sign in the window as soon as I get it back froma guy who is going to repair it for me.
No I havent even started on the V2M yet... just havent had any time yet... Last sat I ran my V2 stock.
Hope to see ya.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Good deal, I'll try to post here when I'm able to get over there. Can't be this Sat, though. Maybe on the 8th????


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Sounds good, maybe we can get a couple more to join us that day?
This last sat I ran my BRP for 87 laps and my legand for 50 laps and was all alone.
The owner of the store asked me if this kinda activity was dead or was I public enemy #1 in the eyes of other drivers.
The owner has the store for sale, it has been empty for over 3 months but the morgage didnt stop, sooooo putting this in could help him with that BIG payment and give us a indoor place for the locals to race.
I get to do the work as well as buy/build the track and he gets the entery $ but I get to race for free.
I brought some of the stuff I still had after closing the hobby shop to sell and hopefully have what is needed to keep somone racing as well as pay a bill I still owe from last summer for the track.
Bills, just gota love em... they keep us working long and hard to make more.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Christmas is getting close.
I open the track at noon on sat and racing starts at 2pm.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave>> How have things been going?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Slow start or ??? Still havent had a real night of racing yet... the past 2 saturdays no one showed, since I set it up there has been just one night with 1 other person than just myself.
This last sat, a guy stoped in to see it but didnt bring anything and will drop in next sat to put his stuff up for sale.
I guess he has a pancar and a 10th scale ele mod truck.
But there is always another day... the owner of the store hasnt asked me to remove the stuff yet.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave thats not good to hear. I think turnouts all around are down this year.

Hope It picks up for you.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

One good thing, I cant get any worst.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Dave I'm looking for brp sc18 body post, big block conversion, and a GTP body do you have any of this?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I have em all, as far as I know... I'll have to check about the GTP body.. Get right back to ya as soon as I get back from the shop.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Dave, If track is open this Sat., I'll try and make it, provided we don't get 10 inches of snow. I'll have a couple of big block cars on 4 cells. 

Koolaid, any chance you could make it Sat.? 

Tim


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

wazzer ygpm


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Cool, sounds good.... maybe this weekend wont snow again... we have enough around here.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

how about that stuff Dave?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> You should have the order today.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yep I have em all now... I had Bud send me the needed body and it arrived today.
Thank You Bud.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

YGPM Dave.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Koolaid89>> The pinions will work. Just make sure You support the shaft on somthing when You tap them on. You Mail box is full it would not let Me send a message to You.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

yeah, I just emptied it ty.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Hay Koolaid89 if you need a pinion pressed on bring it with ya.. I would be glad to do it for you and show ya how I do it.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well I had 2 very young fellows ( 10) come in and want to give it a try... it was thier 1st time with a RC of any kind so I set em up with a BRP each to race 2 races.
They ran a practice run for 4 min and 2 - 5 min races.. the best one was the last one and the winner got 21 laps to the 2nd place 19 laps.
They had a ball and left with a great big smile saying " we gota get one of these!! "


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Dave? I've sent a few emails and PM's ... I'd like to get ahold of that stuff...


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I still have it. My E-Mail is [email protected]
I replyed to your last message back on the 20th seeing if you wanted the stuff mailed or where you going to drop over.. I took the stuff to the uptown track just in case you droped in there on a sat.
Let me know if I need the stuff here, there, or in a box.
Or call me at 260/463-3558


----------



## rumble035 (Jan 7, 2008)

Im going to bump this for dave. We Need more people showing up.  See Yea Sat.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Well all I can say is I tryed again.
Due to the lack of activity and interest I must close the uptown track.
It has been open now for 8 weeks and ony had 2 little kids race a couple races 1 night.
There was under 10 people stop in to see what was in there, but some have showed interest in the outdoor concrete for this summer.. if anyone still has ANY intestinal fortitude to TRY to master this track.
It is a 240ft banked concrete oval with a 10ft wide lane and just like the super speedways in nascar its has its own challenge and imperfections to rate it not boring to try to master. some have said its a dificulty of 8 with 10 being the hardest to do.
Well maybe this summer it can do more.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry to hear that Dave  

Maybe We can do some sort of race this summer, I loved that big track :thumbsup:
RC is a strugling right now, I know I am !!!!!


----------



## rumble035 (Jan 7, 2008)

Think another BRP STATE RAce Is instore?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea I know what ya mean... I have been doing some trading to put BRPs in the hands of others.. (even taking non working junk from walmart) and letting them see tape footage of the track out here... This next summer they cant wait to try it. 
Come spring I have hrs & hrs & hrs of work I need to do... gotta grind concrete and take a cutting torch to the drivers stand and see if I can lower it a couple of feet... some say its just way to high, (they get nose bleeds from the altitude)
Also Im going to check on a old camper to park out there and get rid if the outhouse... I have some of the stuff to make a running water bathroom, but we need walls.. I really dont want to have to get a building permit AGAIN and put up with county inspectors, Town hall meetings, and have em tripple the budget like when I 1st built this place... thought I get by with less than 4 grand.. now its over 25.


----------



## rumble035 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dave If u need help let me know! I got a few years of Building Trades under my Belt. BTW Thanks for the help with the BRP yesterday. They would not let me run it with the sliders but it Did Keep up with 4 cell Stock Cars. Very Fun. The Losi Slider is a Very Big Class right now. And Well worth the money. But Stell Not Like MY BRP!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I hope to make it out this summer! I like the school yard track!


----------



## rumble035 (Jan 7, 2008)

micro u ran Good there at the State Race. Few Years Back. CAnt wait to hit the trck again! Maby Dave We Can Get Some Laps in this week. if the Weather is good!!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Cool, yep I knew there was some BRAVE drivers out there still. And you ohio drivers set the pace around here for the BRP's, Wasso is no slacker eather... we just have to get indiana in gear and let em see how the BIG League do it. 
I cant wait untill spring gets here so I can get started in what I have to do.
_____________________________

Hay Koolaid, I still have the stuff, and need a address and info to get it to ya if you still are interested... rem I am now a unemployed homebody that has a TON of RC stuff.
Im going to have a garage / yardsale also this spring and gain some room in my home and garage... Hmmm maybe a auction?


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Ahhh a new month and 1 more closer to spring and warmer weather.
AND my BIG yard sale or auction. Going to sell almost everything I own!
Tools, Furniture, dishes, computers, some rc stuff, my 1943 cat grader, my motorcycle, maybe the boat and fishing stuff, home repair items,.... Just a bunch of stuff and fix the track up better than ever... maybe even a new transponder system?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW - now that dedication to your hobby!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Yea and a way to pay the bills that have piled up, I was layed off for over 6 weeks, and got called back and only for a flat 250 per week, cant get anything caught up for that.
AND the payments never stoped, The all powerfull oil/power companys never get a lay off of the billing cycle and besides I have a 18 room house that is just full of stuff that Im tired of looking at... soooooo clear floor space and better what I have for us all to get more out of.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Working?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes it is! :thumbsup:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

DWBryan said:


> That is the plan for next year or even this one if others come and get it started... so far there is only 2 trucks and 2 4wd drivers... watching 2 rc's in a race is like watching paint dry... and to race with just 1 other out there is like fishing with nothing biteing.
> I know the classes will grow in time, if nothing else the 1/18th scale racing is the more cost frendly since a driver dont have to have a lot of fancy equip, to compeat & with all other classes the entery fee is $10 as to where here its a single $5 bill.
> Trophy races or championship runs usually have a $15 to $30 entery fee, as with 1/18th here its just $10 so the costs of running them is less out of pocket expences.
> I feel in a latter date we can more easyly split them up into a more proper class schedual as they grow.


Hey if there was a race near minnesota i would race a 1/18 scale 4w driv. But there arent but 1 race track withing the st.paul minniapolis area.... now if i have a way to get to ohio or indianna for a week or month then i would but it sux cause i spent 200$ on this car and cant race it unless i travel 2 hours fr a day...... any help?:woohoo:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

DWBryan said:


> Well all I can say is I tryed again.
> Due to the lack of activity and interest I must close the uptown track.
> It has been open now for 8 weeks and ony had 2 little kids race a couple races 1 night.
> There was under 10 people stop in to see what was in there, but some have showed interest in the outdoor concrete for this summer.. if anyone still has ANY intestinal fortitude to TRY to master this track.
> ...


hey man i know i just posted and i dont want to seem rude but COME TO MN or start one out there the one 2 hours from me is called the shoe and is VERY BUSY all year long. MN needs another track in the st.paul area..... just an idea.:woohoo:


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

MN is a LONG way from here as you say, If you have drivers interested in starting one, you can look around for a 1/2 decent parking lot y0u can borrow when the place is closed, and for a lap counting system, all you need is a old slow/CHEEP junker, I have a program you can have for free!
You just have to have the drivers put on a velcro number 1-10 and use the keyboard so when car 1 goes by, hit 1 and 2 for 2 and so on... it works.
Just a thought?


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Hey Dave, any updates on the track?


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

DW that would be nice I have a couple people and the porgram would be nice. I might know where a parking lot is.. :up: ( once I find a lap counter LOL!


----------

